# spastic rat



## steven_and_disney (Oct 21, 2011)

ok so it's been a little over a week since i bought disney from the petshop and brought him home, and up until yesterday he has been a calm and relatively timid rat, but yesterday i changed out his bedding and something has happened. He has become high energy and what seems to be spastic, he is now climbing on the bars of his cage and running around like a madman (erm rat) just wondering if this is normal behavior or if there is cause for concern. thanks!


----------



## AllegroAssai (Jul 21, 2011)

Spastic? That means some form of cerebral palsy... when the motor control is damaged and the individual is unable to feel sensation of the legs or all limbs... Spastic is not to be used lightly, it always means severe brain damage and lack of function.


----------



## popeyepanda (Oct 14, 2011)

no need to be so politicaly correct =] take things with a pinch of sugar , they never meant any insult in the use of the word. 

maybe he's just coming out off his shell =] sounds like a normal ratty from what ive seen. has he got a friend?


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

I had no idea the real meaning for the word spastic lol I learned.

Anyways, it sounds like he may be popcorning, it's what rats do when they are very excited. They will leap around and 'pop' with no seemingly valid reason lol. I find rats mostly do it when the cage is cleaned.

If he is actually 'spazzing' as in violent seizure like movements I would be very concerned.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Kiko said:


> I had no idea the real meaning for the word spastic lol I learned.
> 
> Anyways, it sounds like he may be popcorning, it's what rats do when they are very excited. They will leap around and 'pop' with no seemingly valid reason lol. I find rats mostly do it when the cage is cleaned.
> 
> If he is actually 'spazzing' as in violent seizure like movements I would be very concerned.


He sounds like he's playing and popcorning and being really silly and energetic like a baby should


----------



## AllegroAssai (Jul 21, 2011)

You get PC when you have a brain damaged child...


----------



## steven_and_disney (Oct 21, 2011)

my apologies if my word offended you but i think most people(?) have a different definition for the word, but anyhow thank you everyone for the advice, i thought it might just be him being hyper, but always good to check. Also, I have noticed the "popcorning" where he just randomly starts bouncing.


----------



## Crisper (Oct 24, 2011)

i'd say he just became comfortable in his new home, alot of rats are really energetic


----------

